# Can someone help before I spend £200 at audi



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Confused here
Map update?? Google earth runs on Internet if you are on 4g in the car and your getting traffic updates, roadworks, and road closures like you do on Google maps as navigation what are the updates audi give you for Google earth if it runs on the Internet??
And are they worth £200.
Or am I missing something here?
Many thanks 
Russell


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> Google earth runs on Internet if you are on 4g in the car and your getting traffic updates, roadworks, and road closures like you do on Google maps as navigation what are the updates audi give you


The nav bit of satnav is how to get from A to B and relies on an internal store of roads and places and an external link to roadworks, traffic and other stuff. The roads and places is what get's updated because roads change over time. Google earth is just a picture the sat nav puts up as wall paper on the screen while it'd doing it's nav thing in the background so you can place where the blue arrow is, in houses, in fields or whatever. The nav bit doesn't use google earth to do it's nav as it can't tell the difference between a picture of a road, a picture of a field or a picture of a river.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Google maps is an overlay as stated above.

As far as nav update goes if you register on audi.com it will show you that last free update for you.

I bought my car 4 weeks ago and my nav was listed as 2016 maps ( my car is a 66 reg) after i registered on audi.com it listed the 2019 update as available free of charge. I installed java to my pc, downloaded the update, saved to a 32gig sd card, put it in the car and updated. Now I have 2019 maps free of charge.

Btw I also fitted an unlimited sim in the car and have updated the 2 firmware uodates fir dash and mmi.

Everything works perfectly


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

cyman said:


> Google maps is an overlay as stated above.
> 
> As far as nav update goes if you register on audi.com it will show you that last free update for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice I've just checked on my audi and it say 19/20 is available for me so could I go to audi and ask them to load that in my car for free??

Russell


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

Hugo rugged said:


> cyman said:
> 
> 
> > Google maps is an overlay as stated above.
> ...


I doubt they would do it for free.

If you have a pc just do it yourself. Its pretty easy.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

cyman said:


> Btw I also fitted an unlimited sim in the car and have updated the 2 firmware uodates fir dash and mmi.
> 
> Everything works perfectly


Which unlimited SIM did you buy, and where from, as this is something I'd like to add to my Q5? Also, did you have any problems setting up/activating the SIM in your TT?

Cheers, Allan


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> 19/20 is available for me so could I go to audi and ask them to load that in my car for free??


They will charge you labour rates at the very least. As said by others DIY is the way to go. It takes many hours to download (well it does for me) and about an hour to load into the car but you can be doing others stuff for all that time.


----------



## cyman (Jul 14, 2020)

AllanG said:


> cyman said:
> 
> 
> > Btw I also fitted an unlimited sim in the car and have updated the 2 firmware uodates fir dash and mmi.
> ...


I went for a three standard sim with unlimited data, I did it through quidco I think it was about 16 quid a month. Didnt need to set it up at all just plugged in and sorted. I set it up as wireless hotspot so my phone and the family all connect.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

^^^^^^ Many thanks @cyman


----------

